# Does your store line bust?



## JustTapSkip (Feb 26, 2022)

I understand that my store is one of the smaller targets around, but our TLs recently have been really pushing for TMs on cashier to line bust even when it’s super slow. I just don’t think line busting is really that effective in “line busting” being on an actual register is more efficient, especially when the MyCheckout devices rarely work and except limited payments.

Edit: yes I have told my PML, issues with the MyCheckout devices are still persistent.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 26, 2022)

Yes.
It’s sadly a reported metric that your DSD and SD watch (and compete with other stores in the district) closely.

On Saturdays I used to be scheduled as a Line Buster cashier exclusively.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 26, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> I understand that my store is one of the smaller targets around, but our TLs recently have been really pushing for TMs on cashier to line bust even when it’s super slow. I just don’t think line busting is really that effective in “line busting” being on an actual register is more efficient, especially when the MyCheckout devices rarely work and except limited payments.


If your mycheckout is having issues, let your pmt know, they’re supposed check them every month for functionality.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Feb 26, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> I understand that my store is one of the smaller targets around, but our TLs recently have been really pushing for TMs on cashier to line bust even when it’s super slow. I just don’t think line busting is really that effective in “line busting” being on an actual register is more efficient, especially when the MyCheckout devices rarely work and except limited payments.


If the myCheckouts aren't working you should definitely let you PML know.  They should be checking them monthly for functionality and of they need repaired they can send them in.

The only time we ever line bust (aside from the holidays) is when we have a visit currently in the store.  It's typically only done by the SETL, but during the holidays we have a TM scheduled during peak times.  We are a low volume store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 26, 2022)

Style & tech used mycheckout all the time. On function issues, there is an app verify connection(I think). It confirm Bluetooth between the phone & zebra. Once confirmed, solves all issues except dead battery.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 26, 2022)

What is a line bust?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 26, 2022)

We're a Triple A store and without linebusting, we'd be in the shitter on satisfaction surveys. We started busting on a regular basis last summer and I honestly don't know where we'd be without it. We've consistently been able to hit and surpass goal almost daily.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Feb 26, 2022)

My store does it when we're busy. We only have 14 checklanes, so it helps keep small baskerts out of line and gets them out of the store sooner. Was ~0.2% of our sales last year


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 26, 2022)

No.  We only have 2 myCheckouts.  Tech and Style use them effectively throughout the day.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 27, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> No.  We only have 2 myCheckouts.  Tech and Style use them effectively throughout the day.


Good for you for using mycheckouts affectively


----------



## Yetive (Feb 27, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> What is a line bust?


Using a zebra (LRT in your day, maybe) to check people out. This can act as an express lane without having a register


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 27, 2022)

constantly in q2-q4 yes. don’t really have the payroll to do it in q1


----------



## Guest Avocado (Feb 27, 2022)

All the time. We have someone, (usually me,) Linebusting every weekend. I can get thousands of dollars in sales when I line bust. Our primary locations to Linebust are by the Self-Checkout on Grocery side and the Self-Checkout on GM side to shrink the lines, and also in front of the Checklanes to grab any Guests with smaller transactions. I'm considered to be the best Linebuster at my store, and am even the Linebuster Trainer.


----------



## SallyHoover (Feb 27, 2022)

We only do it when it is busy and we have an extra front end team member available.  Primarily it is used as an extra self check out taking the next self check out guest when all 4 are being used and the long is fairly long.  During holiday busy times we have another one pulling people from register lines.  It is silly to have it going when there are free sco and cashiers as it takes longer and has no cash options.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 27, 2022)

We line bust a lot. I don't think we meet the metric most weeks, but I'm sure we are doing better then other stores in the area. Some days we need to be using the line buster because we are busy. We really needed it recently because we had a couple registers down and apparently, even during q1. Beauty, tech, and style should have a mycheckout for save the sale. It would be good if beauty line busted too.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 27, 2022)

I think we may use it during the holidays on really busy days, but that's it. Tech and Style do not use it.


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 27, 2022)

Nope. We didn't even do it during Q4 so...


----------



## baba777 (Feb 27, 2022)

We have someone who line busts on the weekends. And last year they used to push us to line bust every day to reach the goals, especially when it was busy. Not sure if they still do that.


----------



## NKG (Feb 27, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Good for you for using mycheckouts affectively


That's passive aggressive


----------



## lokinix (Feb 28, 2022)

My store uses them off and on, but they started having me use it in Tech when I am there. They only ever ask me though. I basically offload any noncash transaction onto it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 4, 2022)

We use it to bust the SCO line when it gets long but that’s pretty much it


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 4, 2022)

Nope, they just let the lines grow and evolve into a huge capacity-exceeding mob that looks like the Hajj but with a much hotter climate


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 10, 2022)

Q1 it doesn't make as much sense except for very busy stores. Guests looooove it, it does help with NPS. If you have three lanes open you can afford to put your fourth on linebusting, imo.


----------

